# What Is The Difference In The Webtop Program, And The Teathering?



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I been looking around and this really confusing me. The big wifi or USB teathering is such a bad thing per cell phone carriers. But now bionic and the newer phones has this webtop program. Still both use data as internet. Since we can't get the webtop program then why are they so hard on us teathering. To me the same program. What do you think?


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

The difference is, the webtop is totally useless without the phone. It doesn't do anything on its own. What you're doing with the webtop is putting your phone into it so you can use it, but if you tether, you can have any number of devices using the network. In the end, the webtop still restricts network access to one device, your phone. Tethering gives several devices network access, and thats what Verizon wants you to pay for.


----------

